#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islam en de tekens van het "einde der tijden"

## TheEdge

Hoi allen,

Als geinteresseerde ondeskundige (want niet-moslim) vroeg ik me af hoe in de islam de eindtijd wordt beschreven: 

1. Is er een moment dat de wereld ophoudt met bestaan?

2. En zo ja, hoe ziet die dag eruit? 

3. Zijn er ook voorbodes van die dag? Zoals in de koran aangekondigde natuurrampen, "tekenen van het beest" enzovoort?

Bovenstaande vroeg ik me af naar aanleiding van een krantenartikel dat de ChristenUnie alvast een wet voor de toekomst wil, dat verplicht stellen van implantaten verbiedt, waarmee burgers gevolgd en getraceerd kunnen worden. Niet alleen is dit inbreuk op je privacy en maakt het misbruik met grote gevolgen mogelijk, volgens veel christenen zijn dit soort dingen tevens tekenen van de "eindtijd". Ik vroeg me daarom af of dit soort tekenen er in de koran (of een van de andere islamitische geschriften) ook staan, en of een eventueel op te richten islamitische politieke partij k tegen deze ontwikkeling zou zijn. 

Groetjes,
Edge

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *Hoi allen,
> 
> Als geinteresseerde ondeskundige (want niet-moslim) vroeg ik me af hoe in de islam de eindtijd wordt beschreven: 
> 
> 1. Is er een moment dat de wereld ophoudt met bestaan?
> 
> 2. En zo ja, hoe ziet die dag eruit? 
> 
> ...


Is een goeie van je. Maar vaak worden de verschillende 'tekens' op diverse manieren uitgelegd. Je kan dan alle uitkomsten van alle mogelijke interpretaties (zoals implantaten om jouw vb te gebruiken) wel verbieden maar of dat nu helpt of realistisch is??. En dan moet je je niet beperken tot NL maar veel verder gaan met je beperkingen. En er staat geschreven dat die eind tijd er toch komt, dus heeft het geen zin.

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Is een goeie van je. Maar vaak worden de verschillende 'tekens' op diverse manieren uitgelegd. Je kan dan alle uitkomsten van alle mogelijke interpretaties (zoals implantaten om jouw vb te gebruiken) wel verbieden maar of dat nu helpt of realistisch is??. En dan moet je je niet beperken tot NL maar veel verder gaan met je beperkingen. En er staat geschreven dat die eind tijd er toch komt, dus heeft het geen zin.*


Tsja... dat wordt inderdaad wel vaker gezegd: als het voorspeld wordt, dan heeft het toch geen zin om het tegen te houden. Aan de andere kant: als er meerdere interpretaties zijn, dan kun je dus nog steeds meerdere kanten op, en proberen om er maar het beste van te maken. 

Dat de aarde toch wel vergaat, zal me er niet van weerhouden om toch te proberen de aarde te bewerken en te bewaren. 

*Edge neemt demonstratief nog een slokje Max Havelaar-koffie* 

Maar om op mijn vraag terug te komen: je hebt uitgelegd dat er meerdere interpretaties zijn van wat er geschreven staat over de eindtijd. Wat is in de islam een gangbare interpretatie? Welke voortekenen zijn er? En is de hele wereld op dat laatste moment islamitisch? Of is er juist bijna geen islamiet meer over? En welke geschriften worden gebruikt bij het beschrijven? 

 :romance:  <-- dichtste benadering van een toepasselijk icoontje... :-)

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door TheEdge_ 
> *
> 
> Maar om op mijn vraag terug te komen: je hebt uitgelegd dat er meerdere interpretaties zijn van wat er geschreven staat over de eindtijd. Wat is in de islam een gangbare interpretatie? Welke voortekenen zijn er? En is de hele wereld op dat laatste moment islamitisch? Of is er juist bijna geen islamiet meer over? En welke geschriften worden gebruikt bij het beschrijven? 
> 
> *


ik heb geen idee.. nooit uitgezocht wat er geschreven staat , maar ik hoor wel dingen als:
- wanneer de zon in het westen op komt
- wanneer iedereen een soort alziend oog in huis heeft (tv?) waarmee nieuws snel verspreid kan worden.
- mannen die vrouwen imiteren en omgekeerd.

meer weet ik niet.. boeit mij niet zo.

----------


## El Abd DESAMMA

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige de Genadevolle

Tekenen van de dag des Oordeels

Allah Meester van de Dag des Oordeels (1:4) zegt in de Qor-aan: Zij vragen jou (oh Mohammed ) over het Uur Wanneer zal het plaatsvinden?Zeg: Voorwaar de kennis daarover is slechts bij Mijn Rabb (Heer), niemand kan over de tijd duidelijkheid geven dan Hij. Zwaar (is de kwestie) in de hemelen en op de aarde. Het zal slechts plotseling tot jullie komen.Zij vragen jou alsof jij daarvan op de hoogte bent. Zeg: Voorwaar, de kennis daarover is slechts bij Allah, maar de meeste mensen weten het niet.( 7:187)
Zij vragen jou naar het Uur: Wanneer zal het plaatsvinden?Hoe kan jij dat noemen? Bij jouw Rabb is de kennis daarover. Voorwaar, jij bent slechts een vermaner voor wie het (Uur) vreest. Op de dag dat zij het (Uur) zien, zal het zijn alsof zij slechts een avond of morgen op de aarde verbleven.(79:42-46)
Zij (de ongelovigen) wachten op niets dan het Uur dat onverwachts over hen kan komen. De tekenen er van zijn reeds gekomen, maar hoe zal voor hen de herinnering zijn wanneer het (Uur) werkelijk tot hen komt?(47:18)
De Profeet heeft ons door verschillende overleveringen op de hoogte gebracht wat de tekenen zijn voordat de dag des Oordeels zal plaatsvinden.
Er zijn kleine tekenen die begonnen zijn bij de komst van de Profeet en nog steeds aan de gang zijn.
Dan zijn er ook de grote tekenen die aangeven dat het einde der dagen werkelijk dichtbij is. Zodra de grote tekenen verschijnen zal het niet lang duren voordat de wereld zal vergaan, het zal in een vrij korte periode achtereenvolgend plaatsvinden.
Deze tijd zal een hele zware beproeving worden voor de Moslims maar de Profeet heeft ons zoveel aanwijzingen en mogelijkheden gegeven om onszelf te beschermen tegen deze beproevingen.
Een van die aanwijzingen is het aangeven welke tekenen we kunnen verwachten, door deze kennis is het mogelijk ons voor te bereiden. 

Kleine tekenen
1.	De komst van de Profeet .
2.	Splijten (delen) van de maan.
3.	De dood van de Profeet .
4.	De verovering van Jeruzalem.
5.	De plaag van Amwaas (Palestina).
6.	De verovering van Constantinopel (Istanbul).
7.	Een oorlog tussen Moslims en een roodachtig volk met smalle ogen, die sandalen dragen gemaakt van haar ( hier wordt de Mongoolse invasie in het Moslim territorium onder verstaan)
8.	Er zullen 30 valse Profeten (Dajjals) verschijnen
9.	De tijd zal sneller voorbijgaan.
Aboe Hoerairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Het Uur zal niet komen totdat de tijd zo snel zal passeren, dat een jaar (voorbijgaat alsof het) een maand is, en een maand als een week, en een week als een dag, en een dag als een uur en een uur als de tijd die men nodigt heeft om een palmblad te verbranden.(Ahmad)
10.	Kennis neemt af door de dood van geleerden en mensen zullen onwetende als hun leiders nemen.
11.	Rampen zullen toenemen (kijk naar de talloze stormen, aardbevingen, vulkaanuitbrastingen, modderstromen, vliegtuig -, trein-, verkeers rampen ect).
12.	Moorden zal toenemen, waarbij degene die gedood wordt niet weet waarom hij gedood is (zinloos geweld en onschuldige mensen die niet eens weten waarom hun land wordt gebombardeerd ect). 
13.	Gierigheid zal toenemen in de harten van de mensen.
14.	Eerlijkheid verdwijnt, men zal diegene geloven die liegen en niet degene die de waarheid spreken.
Aboe Hoerairah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Voordat het Uur komt zullen er jaren van bedrog en misleiding zijn, waar een eerlijk persoon niet geloofd wordt en een persoon die liegt gelooft zal worden; en de onbenullige zal het voor het zeggen hebben.(Ahmad)
15.	Iemand zal wensen in het graf te liggen dat hij passeert vanwege de grote fitnah (verdeeldheid, onenigheid en ellende).
16.	Weelde zal toenemen totdat een persoon zijn zaqat (armenbelasting) niet kwijt kan. Als hij het aanbiedt aan een persoon zal diegene zeggen dat hij het niet nodig heeft.
17.	Mensen zullen wedijveren in het bouwen van mooie en grote gebouwen. (world trade centre, rembrandtoren ect ).
18.	Vrouwen zullen gekleed zijn maar toch zijn ze naakt.
19.	Zina (overspel) zal toenemen en heel normaal worden.
Anas heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Onder de tekenen van het Uur zijn de volgende: Overspel en het drinken van wijn zal normaal worden; het aantal mannen zal afnemen en het aantal vrouwen zal toenemen, totdat n man voor 50 vrouwen zal zorgen (dat 1 op 50 zal zijn).(Boekhari)
20.	Alcohol gebruik zal toenemen (ook een heel bekend fenomeen, we zien de waarschuwingen drink alcohol vrij, drink met mate ect ect).
21.	Vrouwen zullen in de meerderheid zijn, zodat de verhouding 1 man op 50 vrouwen zal zijn. 
22.	Het gebruiken van Riba ( interest en rente) zal normaal worden.
23.	Moslims zullen de kafirs nadoen, zelfs als deze in een hagedissen hol zullen kruipen de moslims dit ook zouden doen. (We zien het zo duidelijk om ons heen, moslims nemen zelfs de kleinste gewoontes over van de niet moslims, in de waan dat dit betekent dat ze zich ontwikkelen of modern zijn terwijl het juist zoals de Profeet het beschreef een hele Trieste zaak is, want wat is het nut om in een hagedissen hol te kruipen (bij wijze van spreken) maar omdat zij het doen, doen de moslims het na).
24.	Twee grote landen zullen tegen elkaar vechten en elkaar doden maar zullen de zelfde leer aanhangen.
25.	Inkomsten zullen uit twijfelachtige bronnen komen, maar de moslims zullen zich daar geen zorgen over maken of hun inkomen wel of niet halal(rein) is.
De Profeet heeft gezegd: Voorwaar er zal een tijd komen waarin de mensen zullen leven, dat een gelovige niet bezorgd zal zijn hoe hij zijn geld heeft verdiend, of het Halal of Haram is.(Ahmad)
26.	Salaam (begroeting) zal alleen gegeven worden aan degene die men kent en niet aan de gene die men niet kent ondanks dat ze moslim zijn.
Abdullah ibn Masoed heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Voorwaar, onder de tekenen van de dag des Oordeels is, dat men alleen diegene groet (met de groet van de Islaam) die men kent.(Ahmad)
27.	Een speciale begroeting wordt gegeven aan de mensen die een hoge positie bekleden.
28.	De opkomst van de Onderdrukkers en hun helpers.
29.	Het gewoon worden van Muziek en zijde kleding voor mannen.
30.	Dat iemand via een stok (of een dergelijke vorm) zijn familie op de hoogte brengt dat hij thuis komt. (de mobiele telefoontjes worden kleiner en kleiner, dit lijkt erop dat het hiernaar verwijst, iemand die zijn familie belt).
Het was overgeleverd door Abu Said dat de Profeet heeft gezegd: Het Uur zal niet komen tot de tijd dat een man zijn huis zal verlaten en zijn schoen, zweep of stok hem zal vertellen wat er met zijn familie gebeurt sinds hij het huis heeft verlaten.(Ahmad)
31.	Hoge posities zullen worden gegeven aan mensen die niet geschikt zijn voor die positie (bv door vriendjes politiek of onderdrukking of erving etc).
32.	Het wedijveren in het bouwen van prachtige moskeen.
33.	Wilde dieren zullen tot de mensen spreken (als je ziet gorillas leren gebarentaal en communiceren zo met de mens, het begint er zo wel op te lijken maar Allahu Allem).
34.	Er zullen zware regenvallen komen die alles wegvagen (we zien dit in Amerika en in Azi, waar we volledige dorpen zien weg drijven door de zware regenval die stromingen en overstromingen veroorzaken).
35.	Aardverschuivingen nemen toe.
36.	Valse getuigenis zal normaal zijn.
37.	Homofilie zal toenemen (nou daar hoeven we verder niet op in te gaan).
38.	Roddelen neemt toe (ook daar hoeven we verder geen commentaar op te geven lijkt mij).
39.	De Eufraat zal een schat aan goud blootstellen en velen zullen erover vechten en er zullen vele doden vallen.
40.	Familie banden worden verbroken en het slecht behandelen van de buren.
41.	Graven worden veranderd tot Moskeen (dus plaatsen van aanbidding, wat we dus ook veel om ons heen zien. Moslims onder anderen gaan op bedevaart naar graven van zogenaamde heiligen. Ze denken dat hun gebeden dan worden aanvaardt en zegeningen zullen krijgen terwijl de Profeet ons heeft gewaarschuwd de graven niet als gebedsplaatsen te nemen. Het is verboden in die plaatsen aanbidding te verrichten).
42.	Plotselinge dood die toeneemt.
43.	Haat in de harten van de mens.
44.	Toenemende regen maar afname in productie.
45.	De opkomst van Shirk (ongeloof) in deze Ummah.
46.	Toename van de Handel.
47.	Toename van grondverzakkingen.

Grote tekenen
1.	De Mahdee.
2.	De Anti-Christ (Dajjal  Valse Messiahs).
3.	Het nederdalen van Eesah (Jezus).
4.	De Ghoeg wa Maghoeg.
5.	De 3 grote verzakkingen van de Aarde.
6.	Het verschijnen van Rook in de lucht.
7.	Het opkomen van de zon in het Westen.
8.	Het beest dat uit de Aarde komen (Daabbat ul-Ard)
9.	Het vuur dat de mensen bijeen zal drijven.

----------


## El Abd DESAMMA

As salam oua alaikoum,

De letter D paste niet op het eind vandaar. En Allah weet wat er in onze boezems bevindt.

----------


## MarinadeMix

Salaam oe allaikoem,

Ik heb veel boeken gelezen over dit onderwerp (en veel nagevraagd) en het volgende heb ik nooit gelezen (of ik heb er overheen gelezen)

*33. Wilde dieren zullen tot de mensen spreken*  (als je ziet gorillas leren gebarentaal en communiceren zo met de mens, het begint er zo wel op te lijken maar Allahu Allem).

Weet iemand uit welke hadith dit afgeleidt is?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *El Abd DESAMMA,
> 
> Jouw naam is een vreemde naam. El Abd DESAMMA betekent aanbidder/dienaar van de Hemel(en).
> 
> Wallaahoe-l musta'aan.*


DESAMMA betekent dat hemelen?  :tik:  Volgens mij is desamma geen arabische woord. Samawaat is hemelen en enkelvoud is samaa-a.

En El (wat de/het impliceert) Abd, eigenlijk 'Abd ofwel 3abd is DE (???) dienaar. Maar wat hij/zij wilt aangeven is wel duidelijk.  :lachu:

----------

